
Discussing Tradeoffs of TLS 1.3 (via Colm MacCárthaigh on Twitter) - evv
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/978430840198742016.html
======
evv
Prior discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16666057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16666057)

What a contentious issue! I'm curious to see who will end up swallowing the
cost of this, because it sounds like 0-rtt poses a direct tradeoff between the
expense of application developers and leaf nodes like CloudFlare.

